# Super Bowl Cities Can And Do lose Money



## WhatInThe (Jan 29, 2015)

Super Bowl cities can and do lose money. Glendale Mayor, home of this years Super Bowl said his city would lose up to 3 million dollars.

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...r-Bowl-host-city-isn7t-always-a-sure-bet.html

He is correct. The NFL bullies and/or extorts it's way into many cities DEMANDING exemptions from things like local taxes. I've seen this before.

The NFL has a history of tax breaks including it's federal tax exempt status as a trade association. The NFL also demands local tax breaks from the local municipalities that host the game including hotel taxes. Since these municipalities provide security and infrastructure how are they supposed to pay for it. 

http://www.sctimes.com/story/news/l...ikely-seeking-tax-breaks-super-bowl/20155915/


http://www.nj.com/super-bowl/index....curity_costs_to_land_the_2014_super_bowl.html

All the yahoos that are all giddy now will be the ones crying about tax increases or crying about others complaining about a tax increase to pay for their entertainment.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah, and the NFL is listed as a "Tax Exempt" organization.  The rich get richer.  The Olympic games are the same way....nations spend untold millions on these facilities, and most of the time they quickly fall into disrepair.


----------

